# Poisoned Dogs



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I belong to a fly fishing forum and one of the members recently had his Golden Retriever poisoned in a off leash park on Okanagan Lake in Kelowna, BC. He has since found out there are 4 other dogs that have died of poisoning after visiting that park. The city parks department has confirmed that no toxic chemicals are used on the grass/plants. His family has posted signs warning other owners to beware and the city has removed them on two occasions. His wife is meeting with a city member this week to discuss the issue. I don't know how many members here are from BC or Alberta, but I thought a warning was justified since it's summer travel season.


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Maybe some freak leaving "tasty treats" about.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

If all else fails, contact the Media. Around here a similar situation made the evening TV news, good way to expose it to lots of people...

And a good reason to train your dog,IMO. Poison proofing isin't always 100% foolproof, but at least my dogs are lots less likely to pick up random crap off the ground when I take them out. Especially with me right there watching.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm surprised there isn't more media attention. 

Last summer there was a rash of dog poisonings in High Park, one of Toronto's biggest parks. Tons of media attention, but then again, Toronto is a pretty dog friendly city with well used designated off leash areas. 

Turns out some sick **** was trying to poison the raccoons raiding his allotment garden which is next to the off leash area, by leaving out anti-freeze soaked bread. Who does that?? ](*,)


----------

